#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Internet Banda Larga por Banda Ka via Satélite? Nova concorrência surgindo...

## GilsonBarbosa

Olá galera,

Venho hoje compartilhar algumas informações e dúvidas que tenho com relação a banda larga por satélite.

Eu nunca vi nenhuma funcionando, mas sei que ainda hoje no Brasil é muito cara e de baixa velocidade, mas li a seguinte noticia hoje:
TELETIME News - Hughes Networks diz que seu business plan inclui oferta de banda larga por satélite

E buscando mais a respeito encontrei essa noticia de 2010 onde nos EUA essa mesma empresa já vende esse serviço por um preço e velocidade bem acessível por ser via satélite:
TELETIME News - Banda Ka dominará serviço de acesso à Internet da Hughes nos EUA dentro dois anos
*Será que essa será nossa nova concorrente?*
Se for temos que estar preparados afinal a cobertura será praticamente em todo país.

Esse mês fechei uma parceria com um agente autorizado da Embratel para vender e fazer a instalação do serviço de TV (via embratel), e o que me deixou curioso é uma porta LAN que tem atrás de um modelo de receptor HD deles, e no manual consta como "para futuras aplicações", será que eles também pensam em vender internet?

Enfim, vamos ficar de olho, e seguir em frente sempre inovando para não ficar para trás.

Abraço

----------


## osmano807

E o upload?

----------


## m4d3

Onde há investimento e incentivo as coisas acontecem diferente de onde há cartel e quadrilhas.

----------


## AndrioPJ

A Via Embratel ja vende Internet... sou parceiro credenciado da Via Embratel.
Alem dos nossos servicos, Oferecemos servicos da Via Embratel: TV, Internet e Telefone.
1mega por R$29,90... 5mb por R$ 39,90... Ta barato pra caramba.

Bom...
Esses clientes que preferem 5, 10, 20mb... nunca seriam clientes nossos.
logo, ofereco a Via Embratel e ganho nisso.. aproximadamente uns R$ 450,00 por cada venda e instalacao.
ex:
Se vendo TV, Internet e Telefone (combo)
eu ganho
R$ 100 venda TV, R$ 80 instalacao TV
R$ 100 venda Internet, R$ 80 instalacao Internet
R$ 20,00 Venda Telefone, R$ 20,00 instalacao Telefone

isso se for pacote simples... posso ganhar mais se vender ponto adicional, pacotes ala carte.... se instalar dentro do prazo de 2dias, se bater a meta (100, 110%, 150% ou 200%)

para aqueles clientes que preferem suporte rapido, nao querem franquia, etc...
eu ofereco meu produto.

e assim vou indo
estou conseguindo tocar ambos.

----------


## osmano807

Upload, Upload, Upload! Alguém me informa  :Frown:

----------


## naldo864

huahuhauahuahuahauha

voce esta ajudando a embratel a crescer voce mesmo fica com as migalhas ...


huahuahuhauhauahauhahuuah

----------


## naldo864

ta pensando no hoje mas no amanhã voce desaparece

----------


## Roberto21

Nossa...poucas vezes, mas com certeza haverá mais, (eu vi alguém cavar seu buraco para enterrar-se).

Acorda HOMO SAPIENS você está contribuindo para o sistema, não encherga um palmo a frente do nariz, enquanto você ganha migalhas, eles ganham milhões em suas costas.

Nossa estou perplexo com esse depoimento, é por causa de pessoas assim que vivemos como vivemos, atolados até o pescoço na corrupção, e escravizados pelas grandes instituições financeiras.

Enquanto você fica ai ajudando ao sistema a nos afundar mais ainda, outros que estão com a mente bem mais aberta que você estão qui ó:

Avaaz - O Mundo vs Wall Street

----------


## Roberto21

> ta pensando no hoje mas no amanhã voce desaparece


Cara...já sabia que as pessoas podem ser enganadas facilmente, mas dessa forma ai fiquei perplexo...que mentezinha atrasada...minha nossa

----------


## naldo864

ninguem fas um acordo bom tipo.

olha voce ganha tanto por mes se voce instalar tantos clientes .... por que eles não vão na casa do cliente instalar debaixo de sol e chuva e estudar igual uns loucos .
assim fica facil 

se vier com uma proposta destas para min acho que vou ser o primeiro homen a morrer de risadas .

ta barato pra caramba ,risada e de graça

----------


## AndrioPJ

> huahuhauahuahuahauha
> 
> voce esta ajudando a embratel a crescer voce mesmo fica com as migalhas ...
> 
> 
> huahuahuhauhauahauhahuuah


Aqui temos como concorrencia:
OI, GVT e Via Embratel
3G oi, tim, vivo e Claro
Wireless: VSP, Mega Telecom, Bi-link, NoStop, Byet, RhNet, Internex e algumas outras...

De qualquer forma,
voce ja fez as contas de qto ganha com cada cliente seu em 1 ou 2 anos?
vamos la...
link representa uns 25-30%
imposto uns 25-30%
taxa bancaria (boleto), suporte, manutencao da rede, troca de equipamentos, dentre outros... mais uns 20% no minimo.
no final das contas, sobra de um cliente com mensalidade de R$ 50,00 (Media dos provedores) aproximadamente uns R$ 10,00 a R$ 15,00 por mes
em um ano voce ganha miseros R$ 100 a R$ 150,00 ou menos.

No caso, como disse anteriormente, esses clientes que preferem banda alta nunca seriam nossos clientes.
Por cada venda instalada, tiro livre uns R$ 200,00 no minimo (por cada servico vendido instalado).
Para terem uma ideia, mes passado fiz 20 vendas instaladas, como atingi a meta e fiz todas as instalacao dentro de 2 dias, ganhei bonus... no final ganhei R$ 7350,00 LIVRE
Quantos clientes voce precisa para tirar isso mensal Livre?
Eu com mais de 200 clientes nao consigo tirar isso "LIVRE" por mes, voce consegue?

O Fato é que nao atendo toda cidade (como a Via Embratel) e nem que eu quisesse poderia oferecer Bandas altas por preços similares.
A concorrencia existe e esta entrando forte (visto que estou em uma das cidades sede da Copa)... senao posso contra, vou pelo menos tirar uma casquinha.
O que eu estou tirando com a Via Embratel, eu estou investindo no meu provedor ou pagando contas.
Graças a esse ultimo mes, em Breve 2 novas torres...

----------


## naldo864

aqui tem oui,vivo,claro,embratel,telefonica,gvt,minha operadora a do vizinho da esquina .

this is sãp paulo .........

----------


## AndrioPJ

> aqui tem oui,vivo,claro,embratel,telefonica,gvt,minha operadora a do vizinho da esquina .
> 
> this is sãp paulo .........


eu comecei a trablahar com a Via Embratel, para complementar o faturamento
quando comecei, a Via embratel so tinha TV.
Quando ela lancou a Internet eu fiquei com o pé atras...
"droga, mais um concorrente".

o Fato é que a Via embratel entrou com tudo, cabeando para todo lado.
Depois que coloquei na ponta do lapis (o que eu ganho por cliente e quanto a via embratel me paga), percebi que acabo ganhando com a Via o mesmo que ganharia com um cliente em 1 ano e alguns meses (isso se o cliente sempre pagar em dia, mas sabemos que tem aqueles que ficam bloqueado um tempo, e esse tempo nao podemos cobrar deles).

Como nao atendo toda a cidade como a Via embratel
Como tem aqueles que preferem banda alta como a Via embratel (esses nunca seriam nossos clientes)...
vi que seria uma otima oportunidade de ganhar um extra e investir na Empresa.

nao estou ajudando o concorrente.
estou apenas complementado os servicos e ganhando por algo que nao posso oferecer/competir.

----------


## naldo864

mascara voce não precisa se justificar para min ,nem para ninguem voce e que tem que se justificar para si mesmo.
chico chavier .

----------


## naldo864

todo mundo fala de banda ,banda , banda ate um ano atras sem os ubiquti 1 mega para cliente final era luxo hoje e realidade .
daqui q alguns dias algum radio sera possivel passar 50 mega para o cliente final sem problemas ou se não for radio alguma outra tecnologia sem fios

----------


## GilsonBarbosa

Ah sim amigo, esse plano de internet que você vende da embratel é por cabo né? não é via satélite?

Esse não tem cobertura aqui na minha cidade, concordo com você em partes, o custo para se manter um provedor é muito alto e se pode ganhar boas comissões vendendo e instalando este serviço para as grandes teles, porém você só acaba ganhando uma vez e pode chegar uma hora que as vendas diminuam, afinal todo mundo vai assinando, aparecem outras empresas vendendo, etc, etc.

Tudo deve ser analizado, cada caso é um caso, normalmente os clientes via rádio estão em locais onde a cobertura deste serviço não alcança, por isso não se pode considerar uma concorrência.

Fico preocupado é com essa internet por satélite, preços, disponibilidade, cobertura, etc.

Mas como disse antes, é só pra se manter informado sobre a concorrência, nada de ficar com medo, rs.

Sorte a todos =D
Fiquem com Deus.

----------


## PedroGabriel

A via embratel ta vendendo tudo pela antena da tv? "Telefone, net e Tv" Ou via cabo?

----------


## demattos

vou acompanhar o debate....

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Ah sim amigo, esse plano de internet que você vende da embratel é por cabo né? não é via satélite?
> 
> Esse não tem cobertura aqui na minha cidade, concordo com você em partes, o custo para se manter um provedor é muito alto e se pode ganhar boas comissões vendendo e instalando este serviço para as grandes teles, porém você só acaba ganhando uma vez e pode chegar uma hora que as vendas diminuam, afinal todo mundo vai assinando, aparecem outras empresas vendendo, etc, etc.
> 
> Tudo deve ser analizado, cada caso é um caso, normalmente os clientes via rádio estão em locais onde a cobertura deste serviço não alcança, por isso não se pode considerar uma concorrência.
> 
> Fico preocupado é com essa internet por satélite, preços, disponibilidade, cobertura, etc.
> 
> Mas como disse antes, é só pra se manter informado sobre a concorrência, nada de ficar com medo, rs.
> ...


exato, é por cabo... mas a Via embratel quando entra em uma cidade, entra para cabear pelo menos 90% da cidade... diferente das demais que comeca por uma pequena parte e depois vai aumentando.

e sim, ganha-se uma unica vez o que voce ganharia com o cliente em 1 (um) ano e alguns meses.
por esse motivo, nao largo mao do provedor e continuo investindo nele.
por mais que a Via Embratel tenha planos muito bons, sempre vai ter aqueles que nao querem mais ter essas Operadoras, sempre vai ter aquelse que preferem um suporte melhor, sempre vai ter aqueles que preferem o pessoa a pessoa (diferente das grandes teles que é pessoa a telefone).
eu costumo dizer que existem clientes para todos.

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...]
> nao estou ajudando o concorrente.
> estou apenas complementado os servicos e ganhando por algo que nao posso oferecer/competir.


Mesmo que a renda fosse a mesma de seu provedor ou pouquíssimo acima valeria à pena trabalhar lá pela experiência, treinamento, conhecimento tecnológico etc? O que achas?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Mesmo que a renda fosse a mesma de seu provedor ou pouquíssimo acima valeria à pena trabalhar lá pela experiência, treinamento, conhecimento tecnológico etc? O que achas?


sem duvida
temos todo um treinamento tecnico do HFC, desde o que é, como funciona, ate a instalacao, melhores praticas, etc...
essa sem sombre de duvida tambem é otimo.

----------


## emiliano

> A Via Embratel ja vende Internet... sou parceiro credenciado da Via Embratel.
> Alem dos nossos servicos, Oferecemos servicos da Via Embratel: TV, Internet e Telefone.
> 1mega por R$29,90... 5mb por R$ 39,90... Ta barato pra caramba.
> 
> Bom...
> Esses clientes que preferem 5, 10, 20mb... nunca seriam clientes nossos.
> logo, ofereco a Via Embratel e ganho nisso.. aproximadamente uns R$ 450,00 por cada venda e instalacao.
> ex:
> Se vendo TV, Internet e Telefone (combo)
> ...



se puder me add no msn pra eu tirar uma duvida com voce eu agradeço desde ja
[email protected]

----------


## kleberbrasil

A Hughes nos EUA trabalha como a Oi aqui no Brasil, vende pacotes para ISP, mas tem pacotes agressivos ao usuário final:

http://consumer.hughesnet.com/plans.cfm

Se adotarem a mesma política comercial, vai ter mais uma pancada pela frente, principalmente para quem tem foco no atendimento da zona rural.

----------


## 1929

Neste caso do Mascaraajp, o Andrio, tem outro componente.

Se ele não pega este tipo de serviço, outro o fará com certeza. E pode até que este outro não trabalhe com wireless e possa gostar da coisa e venha também no futuro a ser um concorrente.

E ele está antecipando um faturamento que era duvidoso mesmo. O cliente não ia vir para ele de qualquer forma.
Sei lá, mas cada situação precisa ser analisada em particular.

----------


## MarcosAlmeida

Depois de ver isso...Fiquem sem palavras.Ou melhor sem comentário!!!

----------


## demattos

vou continua acompanhando, mas ainda sem palavras .

----------


## bjaraujo

> Neste caso do Mascaraajp, o Andrio, tem outro componente.
> 
> Se ele não pega este tipo de serviço, outro o fará com certeza. E pode até que este outro não trabalhe com wireless e possa gostar da coisa e venha também no futuro a ser um concorrente.
> 
> E ele está antecipando um faturamento que era duvidoso mesmo. O cliente não ia vir para ele de qualquer forma.
> Sei lá, mas cada situação precisa ser analisada em particular.


Eu, pessoalmente, acho que ele está certíssimo, veja:
- Treinamento;
- Experiência;
- Exposição a ferramentas e tecnologia que ele poderá usar no futuro;
- Conhecimento de mercado (conhece o cliente e seus anseio numa amostragem maior);
- Injeção financeira em seu próprio negócio.

Acho que ele está voltado, sim, para o futuro de seu negócio. Ficar sem esse emprego não inflói nem contribói; pelo contrário seria um perda.

----------


## naldo864

a meu ver na minha humilde opinião ele esta seguindo o ditado ao pe da letra 

(criando cobra para morder ele mesmo)

----------


## 1929

> a meu ver na minha humilde opinião ele esta seguindo o ditado ao pe da letra 
> 
> (criando cobra para morder ele mesmo)


Pode ser , pode ser, Naldo.


Mas e se ele não pega isso e outro que não é do ramo vai e pega e gosta?

Fica tudo no campo das suposições reconheço. Mas vejo por outro lado, ele não está criando cobra, ela já está aí. Ele pode até estar domando esta cobra, pois afinal quem tem o cadastro dos clientes da "cobra" na mão é ele.

Existe outro tipo de serviço que as teles estão oferecendo que é abrir representações. Neste caso o serviço será feito pela operadora e o representante acaba perdendo o controle futuro do cliente.

Mas concordo que é uma faca de dois gumes. Maldita convergência....

----------


## MarcosAlmeida

Vou dar um exemplo para os amigos!!!
Hospital publico(é uma porcaria né e é grátis)
Hospital particular(vc paga para ter qualidade né e nem sempre vc tem os melhores médicos.Porque para ter o melhor médico vc paga muito caro).
O que acontece com as teles é isso eles tem preços pequenos e qualidade péssima.
Por tanto se vc tem o serviço de qualidade vc tem sua carta de clientes segura.Eu disse clientes de verdade e não clientes prostitutos que trocam de provedor por causa de 10 reais e não vê a qualidade e atendimento no serviço.
OBS:naldo vc é d+ kkkkkkkk

Abs.

----------


## naldo864

eu ate faria uma parceria mas com algumas exigencias .
internet meio a meio 
uma pequena porcentagem da tv a cabo 
uma pequena porcentagem do telefone 
afinal o serviço pesado que faz sou eu .
ficar mas rico do que ja e e facil .
depois ela vai massacrar os pequenos .
para min sem chance .e eu ainda ia querer colocar o logo da minha empresa na antena de satelite para fortalecer minha marca

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Neste caso do Mascaraajp, o Andrio, tem outro componente.
> 
> Se ele não pega este tipo de serviço, outro o fará com certeza. E pode até que este outro não trabalhe com wireless e possa gostar da coisa e venha também no futuro a ser um concorrente.
> 
> E ele está antecipando um faturamento que era duvidoso mesmo. O cliente não ia vir para ele de qualquer forma.
> Sei lá, mas cada situação precisa ser analisada em particular.


É mais ou menos por ai...
Querendo ou nao, sempre vai existir aquele que nao vai querer seu cliente, que prefere a do concorrente.
Principalmente esses que sao afobados por banda, esses NUNCAM seriam clientes nossos, nos querendo ou nao...
E por que nao ganhar algo com eles?

O que eu ganho por cada venda/instalacao sem dor de cabeca é o mesmo que ganho com um cliente meu em 1 ano e alguns meses.

Eu no inicio pensava parecido ao que a maioria deve estar pensado agora.
Fiquei dias pensando, por fim, coloquei na ponta do lapis.
Trabalhamos duro, vivemos preocupados com o amanha, aguentamos o cliente nervoso, para no fim, ganhar mensalmente de R$ 5 a R$ 10,00 por cliente (coloquem na ponta do lapis todos os custos envolvidos)
No caso, com essa parceria da Via embratel... eu apenas faco a venda/instalacao... restante quem cuida é a Via Embratel, ela que da suporte, etc...
Por cada venda/instalacao eu tiro no minimo uns R$ 200,00 por cada servico oferecido (TV, Internet *ou* Telefone), e ainda posso ganhar o dobro como bonus se bater a meta de instalacao dentro de 2d e quantidade de vendas/instalacoes.

VEJAMOS:
vamos supor que minha meta seja 10 vendas/instalacao TV ou Intenet
so que faco 20 vendas, sendo que 10 TV e Internet.
Eu ganho:
20 vendas/instalacao Internet * 200,00= R$ 4.000,00
10 Vendas/instalacao Internet * 200,00= R$ 2.000,00

Como eu ultrapassei a meta de 10 vendas, eu ganho um bonus de R$ 110,00 por cada venda.
20 vendas/instalacao * 110,00 = R$ 2.200,00

Como eu fiz todas as instalacoes dentro de 2d, ganho mais R$ 20,00 de bonus
20 * 20 = R$ 400,00

No Total: R$ 8.600,00
Isso com vendas simples... se vender Pacotes ala carte ou pontos adicionais, ganha mais...
Pergunto: Quantos clientes precisamos ter para tirar isso LIVRE por mes?

PS:Quando digo LIVRE, me refiro ao Valor final (Faturamento bruto - Todos os custos que o provedor tem)
PS2: conheco parceiro da Via Embratel que faz no minimo umas 100 vendas por mes... ja imaginou o faturamento deles?


Mas nao pensem que estou abandonando meu provedor, nao, isso nao.
Gosto do que faco, gosto com que trabalho.
Como ja disse anteriormente, estou ganhando um extra com aqueles que nunca seriam nossos clientes.
E esse extra, estou investindo na minha empresa.

----------


## m4d3

Quem fizer tudo baseado no lucro imediato vai continuar sempre trabalhando pros outros e não to falando isso vendo com maus olhos, apenas fazendo uma colocação do meu ponto de vista.

Como provedor o serviço a ser focado é o da internet e como qualquer negócio que se preza o ganho não vem a curto prazo nem de balde, um bom trabalho visa a continuidade do serviço e ganho a médio e longo prazo.

1. Se posso vender telefonia e tv por assinatura, ótimo.
2. Se pra atender o telefone e tv eu precisar sacrificar meu provedorzinho, nem pensar.
3. Venda de produto de terceiro competindo com o seu serviço limita o seu crescimento e a longo prazo tira você do mercado isso é fato.

20 clientes a mais por mês pro concorrente e 20 a menos pra você, dizer que não tem condições de atender não basta, a cada 100 novas assinaturas na mesma região de cobertura o provedor local bem estruturado deve ter condições de atender 50% das solicitações, outros casos onde não ouver visada, ou o cliente quer 10mb por preço de 1mb é de se buscar novas estratégias e apenas em ultimo caso dispensar pra concorrência.

Eu falo isso com experiência de quem já ajudou provedores que fizeram isso a sair do buraco que cavaram pra si mesmos.

Pensem bem antes, o imediatismo resolve o seu problema hoje mas te obriga a trocar de ramo amanhã.

É o que penso.

----------


## AndrioPJ

acho que voces ainda nao entenderam.
uma coisa é ter concorrencia em cidade do interior, outra é ter concorrencia em capitais.
nao estou sacrificando meu provedor, pelo contrario, estou lucrando com aqueles que nunca seria meu cliente.
um exemplo:
em uma repetidora minha, atendo uns 4 bairros, tenho aproximadamente 100 clientes.
a 1 mes e meio, a Via Embratel liberou comercializacao nesses bairros, entrou na concorrencia.
Nesse periodo, fiz 5 vendas/instalacao para a Via Embratel, 4 clientes da OI que tinham 4 ou 8mb e queriam mais velocidade e 1 ex cliente meu.
e fiz mais 7 vendas/instalacao para meu provedor.

ou seja, Ganhei novos clientes para meu provedor
e Ainda lucrei com aqueles que queriam a concorrencia (Vale ressaltar que o que ganho por venda/instalacao para a Via Embratel é o que ganho por Cliente em 1 ano e alguns meses).

Do restante das vendas/instalacoes para Via Embratel no mes passado, foi tudo em local onde ainda nao atendo.

Esse dinheiro que vai vir da Via embratel, vou usar para ampliar meu provedor.

o Lance é explicar os pros e contras de cada, ver o que o cliente prefere e fazer a venda.

ja que voce (m4d3) entrou no topico, me diga:
- voce tem condicoes de atender clientes que querem 10, 20 megas?
por que eu nao tenho e sei que via wireless nao tem como (ate tem, mas limita o numero de assinantes).
Melhor ainda, voce tem condicoes de fazer 10 megas por R$ 89,90?

----------


## luizbe

MascaraAPJ, rapaz venho aqui lhe dizer que você está certo!
sei que muitos aqui dizem que não fariam mas, R$4.000 (estou jogando baixo) no bolso, se você re-investir ele você está se preparando para sair da corrida de rato!

Porque se você não instalar no "caso a Viaembratel" algum outro concorrente faria isso e rindo, eu levo a conversa para outro lado.. hoje em dia é um concorrência danada , pessoas inexperientes abaixam o valor do seu serviço para poder ganhar alguma coisa e você ia deixar um outro concorrente fazer isso??
Eu penso que se você ganha esse dinheiro, investe em alguma coisa que vá te dar lucros e que não seja ISP (porque pra min é um barco furado) você está jogando certo..
agora se você for só "Amontoar" o seu dinheiro em "Antena, Metal, Cabos, e Kits".. nananana tá sendo ingênuo !

Cada um tem seu ponto de vista e cada um pode opinar livremente, mas não pode abusar, ninguém tá na pele de ninguém na hora de vencer as contas.. então,
Parabéns pra você, espero que esteja fazendo bom uso e aplicando para ter um futuro tranquilo.

----------


## ryiades

Esse é o novo "player" que virá apostando pesado, a Hughes. A Sky bem que tentou, mas agora vai ter que se virar com o 2,5 GHz.

----------


## teletanbs

rapaz todo mundo sabe que a renda de provedor wireless só tende a cair, independentemente de concorrencia ou não, o que vem em consideração é a acessibilidade, disso todo mundo tem concienca, quem quer ver um video do youtube travando, quem que passar 1 minuto esperando uma Pg pra abrir, eu lembro quando comecei vendia 128k por 50 reais hoje vendo 600k pelo mesmo preço e só vejo a renda da empresa cair e daqui pra frente é assim com GVT, NET, e tudo mais!!

----------


## GilsonBarbosa

mascaraapj acredito que você está certo, não tem como concorrer com a embratel no preço, velocidade, instalação grátis, etc, etc, etc, você tem que vender mesmo e garantir a sua parte.

O que acontece é que os provedores via rádio tem que ampliar sua cobertura em locais onde NÃO CHEGA acesso por cabo, pois onde tem cobertura da NET, GVT e Via Embratel não tem como competir, claro que sempre tem aqueles clientes que NÃO gostam do atendimento das teles e podem assinar com seu provedor, mas o preço e a gama de serviços deles é muito maior, aqui a NET oferece 10 megas + telefone + pacote tv básico por R$ 109,90 e instalação grátis, fora as promoções.

A minha visão é essa, ampliar a cobertura para locais onde só tenha via rádio ou ADSL(da telefonica e OI de até 4 megas), por que ai você vai conseguir concorrer tranquilo.

Para competir com as teles por cabo é quase impossível, vejo um exemplo de um provedor aqui chamado FasterNet, que se dizem o maior provedor via rádio do estado de São Paulo, e realmente são bem grandes com cobertura em várias cidades, começaram a fazer um cabeamento (aparentemente fibra + cabo utp com switch nos postes) em alguns bairros aqui, porém já empacou, uns dizem que é por que não tinham projeto da elektro, outros por que ainda estão finalizando, mas mesmo que eles fizessem o cabeamento e pegassem muitos clientes de outros provedores via rádio e migram os seus de rádio para cabo eles NÃO vão conseguir competir com a NET que está chegando nestes mesmos bairros, por que? porque eles NÃO tem telefone fixo e tv, e muita gente quer o COMBO, fora os que usam aqueles lexuz, e agora com esse NOW da NET de video sob demanda, sem chance até para as tv por satélite, pois o cliente assiste o conteúdo que quiser na hora que quiser com opção de alta definição, enfim, a coisa vai longe.

Eu acho que devemos FOCAR nos locais onde não tem cobertura das teles por cabo e que provavelmente nunca irão ter, ou seja, bairros bem afastados do centro, sítios, etc, e fidelizar o cliente o máximo possível. E conforme for ganhando um dinheiro invista em outras coisas, pois vai que um dia essa internet por satélite começa a funcionar ou uma tele chegue no seu bairro, rsrs.

Ou ainda quer for sonhador e ousado como eu, pode pensar em fazer o cabeamento do bairro que não é atendido pela Tele e crescer de verdade, mas só faça isso se tiver tv e telefone para oferecer, se não, abandone a ideia.

Abraço e sorte a todos.

----------


## bjaraujo

> Eu acho que voces estão muito preocupado com essas empresas e esquecendo de investir nas suas. esse lixo de mercado nunca vai acabar, mas tem que agir com sabedoria e trabalhar sempre, o lema de um bom provedor é investir , investir e investir só assim, se compete no mercado, *se nunca pensar grande jamais consegue atinge o objetivo*.


A meta hoje é Internet barata e rápida; claro, sem comprometer a qualidade do serviço, e mantendo lucro suficiente para o crescimento.

----------


## teletanbs

dificil

----------


## osmano807

Alguém pode informar os planos desse serviço via satélite? Upload, Download, quota de tráfego, etc?

----------


## jodrix

Até hoje nao vi nenhum link de satelite com UP aceitavel, a maioria é conversa fiada.

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Nossa,barata essa internet via satélite.

----------


## 1929

1mega por 200kbps de up por 49,99 dolares é um preço bem competitivo, principalmente por ser acesso via satélite . Só não vi preços de instalação de equipamento apropriado.

Alguns dias atrás me deu uma febre por cabeamento. E como todo empolgado só olhamos os prós.
No futuro imediato soluciona muitos de nossos problemas com o wireless, principalmente do modo como exploramos o wireless em ISP.
Quando re refiro ao cabeamento não penso em fibra ou coaxial, para atender mercado de TV. Isso não é para pequenos, pois diireitos de retransmissão mata todo mundo.
Cabo só para internet mesmo.
Recebi informativos de vários fornecedores e não é um bixo de 7 cabeças.
Contatei concessionária de eletricidade e estão abertos a concessão dos postes.
O mais complicado é projeto. Mas isso é só colocar a mão no bolso e bancar um engenheiro.
Em resumo: é bem viável sim.

Mas daí me bateu uma dúvida (sempre tem uma dúvida no caminho). Eu vi um vídeo sobre a tecnologia do futuro. E uma campainha soou lá no meio do cérebro.
Wireless será o futuro.
Em seguida teremos tablets produzidos no Brasil com custos mais baixos ainda. Logo virão outros produtos semelhantes. Os telefones estão aí com acesso pleno a internet.
Isso seduz o consumidor.
Logo logo ninguém vai querer ficar preso a um cabo. A medida que os equipamentos vão se modernizando o wireless ficará cada vêz mais presente nas nossas vidas.

Não sei se mesmo um acesso via satélite será o caminho. O telefone via satélite morreu na casca. Lembram do tijolão da Global não sei mais o que, nem me lembro do nome que prometia acesso mundial pelo satélite? Foi derrubado pela filosofia de células.
Não seria o caso de melhorarmos nossas instalações para num futuro fazermos frente a mobilidade que será exigida pelo consumidor?
Acesso satelital não vai conseguir atender este mercado.
Por enquanto este mercado está na mão das operadoras. Um 3G desmoralizado mas está aí. Logo eles melhoram isso e daí meu, quem vai conseguir competir?

Não me sai da cabeça a experiencia da Meraki numa rede de 25.000 usuários na California.
Mobilidade total.
Uma vêz tentei contatar o distribuidor da Meraki em Curitiba. A primeira pergunta que me fizeram foi, quantas peças meu projeto iria incluir.
Mandei tomar banho. Só querem vender e pelo jeito o foco deles é poder público.
Nem se preocuparam em mostrar os benefícios do sistema, como todo bom vendedor faz.

Hoje já há outras opções no mercado. Pensem nisso e se preparem para o futuro. Não se preocupem muito com o satélite como meio de atender a ultima milha com internet.
A não ser que no futuro nossos celulares tenham poder de se conectar diretamente a um satélite. Mas daí não estarei mais vivo.

----------


## 1929

> Nos temos que trabalhar hoje para ter um bom produto amanhã, não adianta ficar préocupado com o amanhã se não preparado para o hoje.


Exatamente, Saber.

Foi pensando nisso e aproveitando a preocupação com o acesso via satélite que expus a necessidade de planejarmos já. 
Não se preocupem com o satélite. Pensem no futuro e se preparem para ele.

----------


## GilsonBarbosa

Só atualizando galera,

Vejam a notícia no Tele Time desta semana (09/12):
TELETIME News - Hughes sinaliza à Anatel disposição de entrar em TV paga e banda larga no Brasil

Como previsto, logo estará funcionando aqui no Brasil a Internet por satélite com TV e telefone (Banda KA)!!!

Vamos nos preparar =D

----------


## evertonsoares

Se essa empresa usar tecnologia de satélite compartilhado e equipamentos como a StarOne utiliza já vai começar FALIDA, o principal problema é o tamanho da parábola e influencia que ela sofre durante as chuvas e temporais, que convenhamos aqui no Brasil são de arrasar, conheço 3 clientes rurais com antenas solidas de um metro sofrendo para utilizar o StarOne, que é caro e funciona quando quer... Essa empresa terá de usar tecnologia nova e reduzida para caber em prédios e casas e pior fazer com que ela funcione de verdade para poder emplacar, não é tão simples fazer um enlace com mais de 300km num disco de 90cm para passar TV imagina passando TV/INTERNET/FONIA juntos!

----------


## naldo864

houston we have a problem...

----------


## adomingues

> Se essa empresa usar tecnologia de satélite compartilhado e equipamentos como a StarOne utiliza já vai começar FALIDA, o principal problema é o tamanho da parábola e influencia que ela sofre durante as chuvas e temporais, que convenhamos aqui no Brasil são de arrasar, conheço 3 clientes rurais com antenas solidas de um metro sofrendo para utilizar o StarOne, que é caro e funciona quando quer... Essa empresa terá de usar tecnologia nova e reduzida para caber em prédios e casas e pior fazer com que ela funcione de verdade para poder emplacar, não é tão simples fazer um enlace com mais de 300km num disco de 90cm para passar TV imagina passando TV/INTERNET/FONIA juntos!


Pessoal, 
Pra muitos aqui a Hughes não é ameaça, mas para os que duvidam da capacidade desta empresa em atender o mercado, não se enganem ! A Hughes é uma das maiores operadoras de comunicação via satélite do mundo, há décadas ! Possui excelente serviço e alta capacidade de atendimento. Os clientes-alvo da Hughes são as grandes empresas e não microempresas e pessoa física.
Conheço bem a Hughes porque a empresa em que trabalho é concorrente direta deles. Concorremos em grandes projetos e eles sempre se mostram uma "pedra no sapato" nas concorrencias.

Sobre os equipamentos, a Hughes possui tecnologia própria (!) desde a HUB Station até os modems e todos de excelente qualidade.

Tamanho de antena será o menor dos problemas porque a banda Ka permite a utilização de parábolas menores do que as atualmente utilizadas na banda Ku, que é em torno de 1,20 para redes corporativas (nicho da Hughes), e menores para redes Receive Only.

O problema é a faixa de frequenciada da Ka que é mais sensível as chuvas do que a Ku, mas isso pode ser contornado com uma boa configuração da HUB Station e do segmento espacial (modulação, FEC e etc).

De fato, para o usuário final (pessoa física) ou pequenas empresas, o link via satélite pode nao ser um grande negocio já que o preço final do Mbit é mais caro do que o de um link terrestre, mas é errado dizer que links satelitais sao limitados em up/down (!!!), muito pelo contrario, eles podem ter altíssima capacidade, o problema é o preço ! Comercialmente nao são viáveis links com muita capacidade.
A empresa em que trabalho, por exemplo, provê links satelitais para grandes operadoras, com transponders inteiros (cada transponder com 40 Mbps, full-duplex).
A grande vantagem da comunicação via satélite é que ela te permite fazer praticamente qualquer coisa, é tudo uma questão de preço.

A banda Ka, já emplacou, é que no Brasil ela esta entrando agora por questões juridicas (ANATEL e etc).

Fazer um link funcionar bem em banda Ka é fácil, assim como em banda Ku, as pessoas só nao vêem isso porque comparam banana com laranja. Nao pode-se comparar soluções corporativas que são muito mais parrudas (por isso mais caras) com soluções "comerciais", que sao mais simples (por isso mais baratas) como a Sky, que só de você olhar feio pra antena já perde o sinal.

Abraços

----------


## foxtec

vc ainda trabalha como parceiro da embratel? vc teria internet via satelite?




> A Via Embratel ja vende Internet... sou parceiro credenciado da Via Embratel.
> Alem dos nossos servicos, Oferecemos servicos da Via Embratel: TV, Internet e Telefone.
> 1mega por R$29,90... 5mb por R$ 39,90... Ta barato pra caramba.
> 
> Bom...
> Esses clientes que preferem 5, 10, 20mb... nunca seriam clientes nossos.
> logo, ofereco a Via Embratel e ganho nisso.. aproximadamente uns R$ 450,00 por cada venda e instalacao.
> ex:
> Se vendo TV, Internet e Telefone (combo)
> ...

----------


## amorim657

> A Via Embratel ja vende Internet... sou parceiro credenciado da Via Embratel.
> Alem dos nossos servicos, Oferecemos servicos da Via Embratel: TV, Internet e Telefone.
> 1mega por R$29,90... 5mb por R$ 39,90... Ta barato pra caramba.
> 
> Bom...
> Esses clientes que preferem 5, 10, 20mb... nunca seriam clientes nossos.
> logo, ofereco a Via Embratel e ganho nisso.. aproximadamente uns R$ 450,00 por cada venda e instalacao.
> ex:
> Se vendo TV, Internet e Telefone (combo)
> ...


amigo podemos fazer uma parceria pra minha regiao sei vender e instalar o produto quero atender exclusivamente area rural
meu email amorim657 yahoo.c0m.b...

----------


## raelcabeca

www.bandalargaviasatelite.com

----------


## 1929

Internet via satélite não nos deve preocupar enquanto provedores que somos.
Não tem como competir com qualquer outro serviço.
Os preços são lá em cima. 
Tudo é muito caro. 
Se um dia chegar a uma carteira enorme de clientes quem sabe dê para baixar os preços.

Planinho básico de 2MB com 2GB de franquia por 199,99 só vai mesmo em locais onde não tem outra opção.

----------

